# ISO XP "xtreme whey protien isolate"



## chronic (Aug 25, 2005)

i wuz woundering wut u people think of "ISO XP XTREME WHEY PROTIEN ISOLATE", each serving(50g) contains 45 grams of protien, sounded good so i bought 2.5 poundz but i wuz woundering wut u people thought of the product? I'v only been takin it these past 2 dayz.
Why are they bragging that "unlike most that contain mostly whey protien concentrate, ISO XP contains only 100% whey protien isolate" wuts tha difference???


----------



## Du (Aug 25, 2005)

Isolate vs Concentrate - age old argument. 

In my humble opinion, the difference is nominal. However, the way it sits in your stomach, how it feels going down, etc, make isolate a better choice. But at the same time, concentrate usually has better taste. I like a blend of both, personally.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2005)

hey stupid something wrong with spelling "what" the right way?

 go to www.allthewhey.com and buy your stuff there


----------

